# Huk Planas Seminar In San Antonio



## Kirk (Jan 22, 2003)

Huk will be in San Antonio, TX on February 21st and 22nd.

*Friday:*
Stick and Knife Seminar                                  7:30 pm - 9:00 pm

*Saturday:*
Concepts And Principles Of Empty Hand Self-Defense
                                                                      12:30 pm - 4:00 pm

*Cost:*
$35.00 for 1 Event   $50.00 for both days.

*Location:*
American Kenpo Karate
5440 Babcock Rd. Suite 125
San Antonio, Texas 78240

Please respond ASAP with the names of the participants and 
which class they will attend to *Curtis Abernathy (210) 699 - 3686*.


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## Kirk (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *bump *


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

Really, REALLY cool!  Huk's just such a great instructor.  He 
worked us hard, and presented things SO well!  

He used a lot of stories, to make his point, which had us all 
laughing, often.  It was good to finally meet Mr Catherman (kali
kombat), Min, Pakhet, and Quinn Child!  I worked out the entire
time with Mr Catherman, and totally enjoyed it all.

It was also really cool, the way Mr Planas said "The Old Man".  He
said it with such reverence and respect.


----------



## cdhall (Feb 23, 2003)

I missed it.

I realized when I was working with a visiting Black Belt today that Mr. Planas' seminar was last night and today.

I am not happy.  I wanted to go.

Oh well. I'll get organized some day. 

What did he cover on Sat?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

He covered problem techniques.  He left a piece of paper and a 
pen on the counter, and asked that we put techs that we're 
having any kind of trouble with.  I put down squeezing the peach,
which got a few groans, but I totally enjoyed his explaination of
it, and I like the tech now.  We did quite a few techs of ones I
don't know, but they were fun as well!  I had a blast, and I now
have jelly for legs  .

Sorry I missed ya!


----------



## cdhall (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *He covered problem techniques.  He left a piece of paper and a
> pen on the counter, and asked that we put techs that we're
> having any kind of trouble with.  I put down squeezing the peach,
> ...



Squeezing the Peach, Locking Horns, those would be two I would write down.
I hope to get more organized.  I don't think I'm going to make Kenpocamp this year.

I'm going to keep my eyes open for Mr. Planas though.  Maybe he'll go to Dallas or something.

Aha, yes he will be there in April according to his site:
http://www.hukplanas.com/events.shtml
April 12, Colleyville, Tx. Contact Rob Hazlewood @ 817-577-2467

Maybe I can make it.  I have a surgery pending, so Feb was my best chance.


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 23, 2003)

It was nice meeting you too Kirk   but  you scooted off somewhere before we could tell you good-bye 

I bought that book that he had there: Kenpo Karate 201, and a lot of the things he talked about, besides techniques, is in there.  Which is a good thing because I couldn't remember everything to write down afterward 



Lisa


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 23, 2003)

I wish I could have been there.  There is always next time, hopefully!      :asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Feb 23, 2003)

I had a great time at the HUK's seminar even thought I couldn't follow half of what he's saying.   I also had a wonderful time doing the techniques with Michael, if I am right, who is Mr. Duffy's yellow belt.  He was a wonderful partner.

Kirk, nice to meet you finally.   We didn't get chance to say good bye to you or might have dinner together at  Cha Cha's.  Boy, you left fast.

My legs were cramping while I drove back to Austin.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *I had a great time at the HUK's seminar even thought I couldn't follow half of what he's saying.   I also had a wonderful time doing the techniques with Michael, if I am right, who is Mr. Duffy's yellow belt.  He was a wonderful partner.
> 
> Kirk, nice to meet you finally.   We didn't get chance to say good bye to you or might have dinner together at  Cha Cha's.  Boy, you left fast.
> ...



Oh man!! You guys stuck around long enough for dinner?!?!?!
I wish I would have known!  You guys could have come to dinner
with Huk.  We were trying to make sure everyone was invited,
and only 4 people, not counting Huk, and Mr Abernathy showed
up.


----------



## MinnieMin (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Oh man!! You guys stuck around long enough for dinner?!?!?!
> I wish I would have known!  You guys could have come to dinner
> with Huk.  We were trying to make sure everyone was invited,
> ...



We were asked by Abernathy for dinner with Huk, but the dinner time was 6 PM.  Trust me, I really wanted to, but we have to drive back to Austin late.  We went to Cha Cha's instead. 
I don't think Mr. Abernathy invited anybody specially, but when he asked, you had gone already.
It's alway FUN, FUN, FUN to eat with these oldies because there always are good stories to tell -- learning with laughter.  



Min


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *We were asked by Abernathy for dinner with Huk, but the dinner time was 6 PM.  Trust me, I really wanted to, but we have to drive back to Austin late.  We went to Cha Cha's instead.
> I don't think Mr. Abernathy invited anybody specially, but when he asked, you had gone already.
> It's alway FUN, FUN, FUN to eat with these oldies because there always are good stories to tell -- learning with laughter.
> ...



Well darn!  I would've enjoyed Cha Cha's.  Hopefully we can do
dinner next time!


----------



## MinnieMin (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well darn!  I would've enjoyed Cha Cha's.  Hopefully we can do
> dinner next time! *



Sure.


----------



## cdhall (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *I also had a wonderful time doing the techniques with Michael, if I am right, who is Mr. Duffy's yellow belt.  He was a wonderful partner. *



Aha!  I wondered where he was.  If he was at the seminar then that is a good reason for missing class.  

Long after class was underway I realized that I missed the seminar.  I'll debrief him if I see him next Sat.  Mr. Duffy does have a yellow belt who was not in class Sat so it could well have been him.

I'll ask who his partner was. 

I'm glad to hear the seminar went well.  I would have stayed for dinner too.  I am more disappointed now that I know there were so few people at dinner.

Arrrgh!


----------



## MinnieMin (Feb 24, 2003)

cdhall, sorry for you missed the seminar.  

Well, my practice partner is a yellow belt as I said, but his movement is way better than the beginner level.  His neck has tattoo in three chinese words -- not many people have that at you school, I  guess.   He didn't waste anytime to learn and even  practice the techniques during the 5 minutes break.  You should proud of him :asian:

Do you know who he is?


Min


----------



## MinnieMin (Feb 24, 2003)

more information about him: 
Blood hair with a braid pony tail.  I don't think you need any more description of this; yet, I still can give you more about his face.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *cdhall, sorry for you missed the seminar.
> 
> Well, my practice partner is a yellow belt as I said, but his movement is way better than the beginner level.  His neck has tattoo in three chinese words *



What's the translation of those words?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 24, 2003)

The last time Huk was here, I had just been promoted to orange
belt like a week before.  I sure got a lot more out of it this time,
than I did the last!


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like fun Kirk! Sorry I couldnt make it down! Let me know the next time so we can have beer money!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *Sounds like fun Kirk! Sorry I couldnt make it down! Let me know the next time so we can have beer money! *




Labounty seminar in May .. Whitson seminar in Sept.  Can't say
ya didn't have ample warning!  

Since there's casino's up there, the wife will agree to makin' a
trip up.  Maybe you can talk to the man about a private lesson!


----------



## cdhall (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *cdhall, sorry for you missed the seminar.
> ...
> He didn't waste anytime to learn and even  practice the techniques during the 5 minutes break.  You should proud of him :asian:
> ...



Thanks Min.

That is Michael but I won't post his last name.  I'll PM you.  And I will invite him to MT as well.

I'm only chiming in now because he is in my class a lot and I'm angling for some of the credit.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> That is Michael, he is in my class a lot and I'm angling for some of the credit.
> *



Oh Geezzzzzeeeee  Louiseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cdhall (Feb 25, 2003)

Mr. C,

I've helped him review for his test twice.  Last week we spent 30-45mins on Locking Horns (again) and what you and Doc had posted about it.  I sent him to Mr. Duffy to see what he needs to know.

If some of the regulars in my class look good on their tests and represent us well at seminars, then maybe that will help me out somehow.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> I've helped him review for his test twice.
> *



Huh!  That's what you're supposed to do anyway!!



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> If some of the regulars in my class, look good on their tests, and represent us well at seminars, ........
> *



What do you mean........... "IF'........:cuss: 



> _Originally posted by cdhall _*
> .....then maybe that will help me out somehow.
> *



Humph........... Help you out........ Which way did you come in!:rofl: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

All kidding aside....... Keep up the good work!!  I'm proud of you....(Brian told me I had to be...... )  ** giggle  **

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *All kidding aside....... Keep up the good work!!  I'm proud of you....(Brian told me I had to be...... )  ** giggle  **
> 
> :asian: *



I'm beginning to see how some of that "Mind Kenpo" stuff Mr. Parker Jr. brags about so much works in actual practice.


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Mr. C,
> 
> I've helped him review for his test twice.  Last week we spent 30-45mins on Locking Horns (again) and what you and Doc had posted about it.  I sent him to Mr. Duffy to see what he needs to know.
> ...



The process of sharing your insight helps you...also you get your teaching hours in. I've always looked at teaching a person as an honor on my part that I might humbly attempt to share that which was given to me..Ultimately the credit goes to the participant for perservering and showing the commitment to get better....The instructor is just a conduit that is attempting to keep the flame of SGM Parker alive..




> I'm only chiming in now because he is in my class a lot and I'm angling for some of the credit.



Give the credit to SGM Parker for making a system that allows a person to go beyond....

just my thoughts, jb


----------



## cdhall (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *The process of sharing your insight helps you...
> Give the credit to SGM Parker for making a system that allows a person to go beyond....
> *



I agree  that teaching is an honor.  That is part of why I like it.  I also think that a test of how good you are at teaching is how many students you have that are better than you.  That is the test.  Anyone can hold stuff back, a good teacher will shorten their student's journey's and make them better, faster.   I think.  

Jason, I'm teaching EPAK and this is pretty obvious to anyone in my class, but good point.  I am not trying to take any credit from Mr. Parker.


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *a good teacher will shorten their student's journey's and make them better, faster.   I think.  *



There in is the golden carrot that all work to attain...It is probably one of the main reason for much of the innovation that has taken place. 

And I agree, look at an instructor's seed to see just how good he is..heck, look at SGM Parker and Bruce Lee, then look at Dan Inosanto, Sigung LaBounty and Larry Tatum's down line....Of course there are others, but my exposure is somewhat limited..


----------

